
Ask HN: How to prepare website for national TV ad traffic? - sbolt
Hey HN!<p>I am building a website for a client of mine and they have been informed that they will be given a 2 min ad spot during a popular national college sports events this fall (~7m viewers). What tools&#x2F;services (Hosting, CDN etc.) should I use to ensure the site is able to handle a huge concentrated spike in traffic. Additionally are there common pitfalls I should avoid when building the site?
======
briandoll
JAMstack on [https://www.netlify.com/](https://www.netlify.com/)

